# Ben, nearly 17 years old - R.I.P.



## Elisabeth Kazup

What a handsome boy! Incredible to have him with you for so long. I really admire and respect you for knowing when to let him go. You repaid his love and loyalty with your final gift of love.

Rest sweetly, Bruce, and play hearty with all our furkids at the Bridge.


----------



## Laurie

I'm so sorry to hear of Ben's passing.

To have had him in your lives for almost 17 years is amazing. 

RIP handsome boy!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Dog-drops, I'm very sorry that your beautiful Ben had to leave you and your wife. What a wonderful wealth of memories you have to make you both smile when you remember your boy. He will have joined a lovely band of furry friends at the Bridge, running and playing with youth and vigor. Bless you for knowing when it was time, but I am truly sorry for your heartache....


----------



## dborgers

Aw. What a handsome boy. Very sorry for your loss. What a long and well lived life you gave him.


----------



## Karen519

*Ben*

So very, very, sorry to hear about your sweetheart, Ben, but what a wonderful, long life he had.
God Bless Him. I know my Snobear and Smooch have greeted him!!


----------



## GoldieMad

Thanks very much for the kind words - despite bawling my eyes out numerous times I still can't quite believe he's gone. It all seems so surreal.

To think that I'll never see him alive again, hold him, stroke him and feed him is truly heartbreaking.

BTW, it's Ben, not Bruce. 

I'm missing him like crazy.


----------



## magiclover

I am so sorry about your loss of Bruce. What a blessing to have had him in your lives for so long. I know that does nothing to ease your broken hearts right now. He was a handsome boy.


----------



## Rainheart

17 years old is amazing. We all know he had a great life. Run free at the bridge, Ben.


----------



## cubbysan

At 17 years old, it must be hard to remember a time when he wasn't with you. You definitely did something right in his care to be blessed with that many years.

Hugs going to you and your wife.


----------



## C's Mom

My condolences of the passing of your beautiful boy. Sending you both strength.


----------



## iforget

What an absolutely handsome Boy! I am so sorry he had to leave you now but know that he left you with wonderful memories. Hoping in time that those memories bring smiles to your face.


----------



## dborgers

_To think that I'll never see him alive again, hold him, stroke him and feed him is truly heartbreaking.

_People who've had near death experiences would tell you you surely will.

You may not be familiar with this, but when I lost my first golden someone sent me this poem in the mail. God bless you:

*







Rainbow Bridge







*

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 

There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 

There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 

The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## AmberSunrise

He was beautiful - I am so very sorry for your loss.

Run softly at the Brdge, Ben


----------



## boomers_dawn

What a beautiful photo and description. I can't imagine him being there then not, after all that time. Rest peacefully Big Ben.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

RIP sweet Ben! Amazing 17 long wonderful years! Can't get any better than that!


----------



## ggdenny

I am so sorry that you had to say goodbye to Ben. He looks like such a wonderful, handsome fellow. I can just tell I would have loved to hug and kiss him! If you ask me 17 is still too young, but I wish we never had to say bye to our beautiful fur babies. Thanks for the posting and please know you're in my thoughts.


----------



## coffenut

What a handsom boy! How wonderful that you were able to have him for so many years!!! My heart breaks for you now but you were so blessed. He was obviously well loved to have lived to such a wonderful ripe old age. I know that Mazlon was waiting there at the Bridge to welcome him home. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Run free, Ben. His beautiful sugar-face just stole my heart, I love old gold. As someone else said, it must be difficult to remember what your life was like before you got him. Such a loss for you. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

What a handsome old gent your Ben was. I'm so sorry that his earthly time has come to an end, but oh what a blessing that he had such a long life. You freed him from his failing body and for that I'm sure he'll be eternally grateful. Many hugs to you and your wife. When you are able, we'd love to see more pics and hear more Ben stories.


----------



## goldensmum

So very sorry for your loss, but wow nearly 17 is a great age that will not lessen your pain though.

Ben is such a handsome boy and looks like a cuddle monster, and I am sure he will have no problem with making new friends at the bridge, where he will run free again

Sleep softly Ben


----------



## Neeko13

Almost 17 years?? God bless his wonderful soul.....Sorry for your loss....you must have some wonderful memories of him....keep them close to your heart, and cherish them always...prayers for you and your family..


----------



## Lucky Penny

What a wonderful 17 years you had with such a great friend. May he rest in peace now. My heart goes out to you and your wife.


----------



## MikeS

What a handsome guy, we are so very sorry for you loss. 

Mike


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so sorry today was the day you said goodbye to sweet Ben. I know during the past few years you were so diligent asking questions on the forum about issues and trying to find ways to help him. What a blessed and charmed life you gave him. With 17 years of memories to call upon, I hope you can find comfort in them to help you through this period of grief. RIP Gentle Ben.


----------



## kwhit

I'm so very, very sorry for your loss. 

RIP Ben...


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry of your loss of beautiful Ben, 17 was a fantastic age - we've never had a dog reach further than the age of 9, so you have surely been blessed.
We lost our Daisy aged 3 at the weekend (ref post 'new member devastated) so know how you're feeling. Hope our Daisy doesn't wear Ben out playing at the bridge


----------



## mainegirl

To think that I'll never see him alive again, hold him, stroke him and feed him is truly heartbreaking

Will Rogers said; "If there are no dogs in heaven, then when i die I want to go where they went." 
My sentiments exactly. But I know that a loving God would not let us never see these beautiful souls again. 
beth, moose and angel


----------



## OutWest

He was truly a handsome boy. I'm sorry he's gone, and happy that you had his love for so many years.


----------



## PrincessDi

Ben was such a handsome boy. I'm so sorry for your heartbreak. You obviously gave him a great home and took amazing care of him. It is so rare to see a golden live this long. I know that it doesn't make loosing your boy any less painful. RIP dear Ben. You will see him again.


----------



## BeauShel

You were so blessed to have Ben for 17 years. He was such a handsome boy and so regal. It was truly a testament to you and your wife to show him the final gift letting him go even though it would hurt yall so much. My first golden was named Ben. He holds a special place in my heart even though I was only able to have him a year. He was a rescue from a kill shelter. 

May all the fun and happy memories you share of 17 years help to heal some of your pain.


----------



## my4goldens

So sorry on the loss of your Ben. But a wonderful long life he had. He was a handsome boy, what a blessing to have had him for as long as you did. Rest in peace, Ben.


----------



## Siques

So sorry for your loss - sending you and your family strength during this difficult time. I am so sorry you are going thru this, I would not wish that pain on anyone. Please share more photos and stories of Ben when you can.


----------



## dmsl

What a blessing YOU were to him as well as him to you for such a long time. May you find comfort in the coming weeks ahead from his sweet memories & know we all shed tears with you for the loss. It can never be easy no matter the years....just a necessary thing 'til we meet again.


----------



## SandyK

Very sorry you had to say good-bye to Ben. What a handsome gentleman! You were very blessed to have had Ben in your lives for nearly 17 years. May you and your wife feel comfort in the memories and the love you had and will always have for your boy!!


----------



## lucysmum

What a wonderful cuddly looking boy. 

17 years... Wow... What a great life you gave him. 


Rest in peace sweet Ben.


----------



## twinny41

So sad for you. I lost my Meg at the age of 15. I know how heartbreaking it is when they have been in your life so long. The void is huge! It takes time to accept that they are no longer with us. His longevity is a testament to your love
May you be comforted by all your happy memories of Ben. RIP Ben x


----------



## GoldieMad

Many thanks once again for all the kind words. I feel pretty dead inside right now, but the other animals (two young Goldies (Billy (5) and Charlie (4), and my cat Suki)) help to cheer me up.

I know it will get easier (I've been through it before with Barney (another Goldie) in 2006, and also Misty (sister of Suki) also in 2006.

It doesn't make it any easier though.

I'll try and upload some more photos in the next few days.


----------



## YippieKya

Dog-drops, I share your grief and sadness at the loss of Ben. How incredibly blessed you've been to have him in your life for so many years. Most of us have grieved the loss of at least two during that time. You are in my thoughts and prayers. It's only been 2 1/2 months since I lost my second love (Kya), and even with a new 1 year old under our roof now, my heart is still breaking. I know how inconsolable this is for you and your family. God Bless you and know that Ben is pain free and with you forever.


----------



## Mrs Minxter

So sorry to hear about Ben, it must be difficult for you right now. It's not easy and you do feel as though your heart is breaking but keep thinking of all the happy and long memories you have, almost 17 years of age is a tremendous age. How lucky you are to have had him for so long. You are in my thoughts......

J x


----------



## GoldieMad

Another photo of lovely Ben sunning himself, taken late April 2011:


----------



## GoldieMad

And another, but this was taken in about 2001 - on the left is the late and ever so lovely Barney who died suddenly and unexpectedly aged 9 years in 2006. On the right is Ben, looking distinguished and handsome as ever:


----------



## AmbikaGR

First let me say I am so sorry to read that Ben has gone on ahead to wait at the bridge. While nearly 17 years is a long life for a dog, it is NEVER long enough. He was a very handsome/regal boy.
At times such as this I have found comfort in the below link, I can only hope you and yours can do the same. 


THE STAR


----------



## PrincessDi

Barney was such a pretty boy. Ben is si handsome and has such wise eyes. RIP Barney and Ben.


----------



## Otter

Sorry for your loss Dog-drops. You have some very nice images Ben. He sure was handsome as you say.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

What a beauty! I am so sorry for your great loss. You were blessed to have Ben with you for nearly 17 years but still not long enough I know. It even makes bigger hole left in your heart. May time help in your healing.
Rest in peace sweet Ben.


----------



## goldensrbest

What a big handsome guy, just beautiful, to have him so long,i know that does not lessen the heartache of losing him though.


----------



## sharlin

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## Tuckers Mom

R.I.P. Beautiful " Big Ben" 

17 years old is a life that so many of us wish we had that long with our beloved goldens. You were blessed to have him, and I am sure that he felt he was the lucky one. May your days be filled with happiness and warm memories to ease your pain very very soon.


----------



## GoldieMad

Sharlin - that's lovely, thank you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy Ben. You and your family were truly blessed to have Ben in lives for almost 17 wonderful years. I know you have so many wonderful memories, hold on to them as you try to get through this very difficult time. 

Beautiful pictures of your boy, he was so handsome and regal. 

Ben will always be right with you in spirit and he will forever hold a very special place in your heart. 

Godspeed sweet Ben.


----------



## Melanie

So sorry to hear of your loss. My little princess nearly made it to 17 as well, she passed away Dec 17th and I miss her like crazy. Let's hope they are together at the bridge. Thinking of you at this sad time xx


----------



## GoldieMad

Suck kind words, thank you. So pleased to hear that your princess also lived to a grand old age.


----------



## Gino

I am so sorry for the loss of your dear boy. May the beautiful memories of your time with him overpower the pain of his loss. I hope he is running wild and happy at the bridge.


----------



## Karen519

*Ben*

What a gorgeous boy.
Godspeed, Ben!!
My Snobear and Smooch will greet you!!


----------



## Mausann

It must have been wonderful to have him with you for all of those years. He sure was a handsome guy!! I'm sorry for your loss and I know it does not matter how long you have them, it is hard to let them go. God bless you and Ben run and play with Billy Jean!!!


----------



## GoldieMad

Thanks again all. 

One thing I've noticed - if I go but a few seconds without thinking of Ben, I feel guilty! It's as if I'm not respecting his memory by not thinking of him 100% of my waking moments. This is the grief talking of course, compounded by the fact that my wife and I made the very tough decision to have him put to sleep.


----------



## dmsl

Many of us have had to make that heart wrenching decision to end the pain of our fur babies....you are not alone. I truly believe we as humans, have a responsibility to help our animals cross the bridge and do so with dignity and as painless as possible. Guilt is most certainly a process of grieving...come here as often as you need to get reassurance from others that all you and your wife are going thru is normal and we are with you sharing your grief and pain. I am so glad you have other furbabies to give attention to and let them help comfort you both. Nothing will ever take Ben's place, but time will make his memories easier to smile and grin about again.


----------



## Buddysmyheart

So sorry for the loss of your beloved Ben. You must have many, many warm and wonderful memories of him. Even having him for almost 17 years, it still isn't long enough, is it? No matter the time span, our hearts hurt for the loss. We lost our "Buddy" on Nov. 26th, (12-1/2 yrs) and for the first few weeks, it was like I was waiting for him to reappear or something. It is a weird feeling. I know now it's the separation, and the shock of them not being there. But it will get better, and easier to bear. It helps to talk to each other here, because all of us have gone through this and understand this incredible grief. It's a testament to these Golden boys and girls..what a wonderful breed they are. Praying for all of us!


----------



## GoldieMad

I know what you mean about the 'weird feeling'. It just seems so very surreal, in addition to all the other parts of the grieving process. I too keep expecting Ben to reappear, plus I still think of doing the things that I used to do for him (give him his tablets, feed him, etc) and suddenly, just before doing them, realise that he's no longer here. That really hurts.

Another strange thing is that, even though he was only put to sleep 3 days ago, it seems like weeks ago! No doubt that's because the past few days have been so 'intense' emotionally. I'm not sure.

So very, very sorry to hear about Buddy.


----------



## goldensrbest

Keep your mind open to some god winks, there is a thread,about god winks, you may get one,you never know.


----------



## Kaia's mom

What a gorgeous boy - and what an amazing life! It is so heartbreaking to say goodbye but remember that Ben will be safe and strong in your hearts and memories.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, Dog-Drops, I'm so sorry. I missed this sad news, until I saw your update in the thread in the Seniors section.

You were so lucky to have him for nearly 17 years, and what a beautiful, grand boy he was. But I'm sure it doesn't make the pain any less. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so sorry that you lost your sweet Ben. He reminds me a bit of my Charlie, who went to the Bridge last July, just a few weeks before his 13th birthday. It is so hard to let them go. So hard.



Dog-drops said:


> Thanks again all.
> 
> One thing I've noticed - if I go but a few seconds without thinking of Ben, I feel guilty! It's as if I'm not respecting his memory by not thinking of him 100% of my waking moments. This is the grief talking of course, compounded by the fact that my wife and I made the very tough decision to have him put to sleep.


American playwright Eugene O'Neill wrote this piece for his wife after the death of their beloved dog, Blemie: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill. Blemie was also a very senior dog and some passages of the piece might bring you comfort now:

"I ask my Master and Mistress to remember me always, but not to grieve for me too long. In my life I have tried to be a comfort to them in time of sorrow, and a reason for added joy in their happiness. It is painful for me to think that even in death I should cause them pain. Let them remember that while no dog has ever had a happier life (and this I owe to their love and care for me), now that I have grown blind and deaf and lame, and even my sense of smell fails me so that a rabbit could be right under my nose and I might not know, my pride has sunk to a sick, bewildered humiliation. I feel life is taunting me with having over-lingered my welcome. It is time I said good-bye, before I become too sick a burden on myself and on those who love me....

"One last word of farewell, Dear Master and Mistress. Whenever you visit my grave, say to yourselves with regret but also with happiness in your hearts at the remembrance of my long happy life with you: 'Here lies one who loved us and whom we loved.' No matter how deep my sleep I shall hear you, and not all the power of death can keep my spirit from wagging a grateful tail."

Peace be with you,
Lucy


----------



## GoldieMad

That's lovely, thanks ever so much.


----------



## wjl1970

You have my deepest sympathy over your recent loss of Ben. 
I could tell how well loved he was, and what a wonderful life he had led. May you find comfort in your many memories of days shared, and of him floating away so peacefully with you and your wife by his side.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

What a beautiful and noble elder statesman! Sounds like he had a wonderful long life with a very loving family.


----------



## Gigi girl

Hello, I feel your pain. My nearly 14 yr old golden Gigi girl has been without us for 6 months now. All the things you start noticing after they r gone. Their footsteps gone, the fur balls gone, the doggie smells disappearing, the eye contact with the eyes full of love....not filling up the water bowl....the belly rubs...the wet nose... ... My belly aches to touch her again. But at the same time I knew my Gigi wanted to go to her new home as she was ready and told me so with her talking eyes...this helps me process the loss of my girl being with her from the beginning to the end and knowing we gave each other unconditional love.

Like you, we had to make that decision to free her ...we struggled with it questioning all...then the day came when I saw it in her eyes ....I'm sure u had a similar experience and listened to your soulmate Ben .


----------



## GoldieMad

That's a lovely way to describe what you are missing, very sorry to hear that she has gone.


----------

